# بالفيديو :: اول محرك عربى يعمل بالهيدروجين



## m_nagy2 (18 مارس 2012)

لكل الشباب الطموحين 

تفائل ولا تيأس 

فهذا اول مولد عربى يعمل بالهيدروجين 

اليكم الفيديو







الرابط 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqRa2jlHI4s


----------



## رياض450 (18 مارس 2012)

*تفائل ولا تيأس *


----------



## m_nagy2 (30 مارس 2012)

ياريت ياشباب اللى عنده تجارب يرفعها لنا


----------



## د حسين (31 مارس 2012)

*تجربة ناجحة*

شكرا للمهندس ناجي على هذا الفيديو الرائع الذي من الواضح انه صحيح وبدون اي خداع وقد تم التصرف من قبل صاحب التجربة بشكل جيد الى حد ما من الناحية الأمنية والسؤال ؟؟؟
هل السيد ناجي هو صاحب التجربة أم الفيديو من اليوتيوب مجهول المصدر؟؟ وان كان للسيد ناجي فنرجو اعلامنا بتفاصيل اوسع عن الكميات المستهلكة من ماءات الصوديوم ومادة الألمنيوم وكلفة الانتاج وكمية الغاز ومدة تشغيل المحرك والجدوى المالية من ذلك ؟؟ فالموضوع مهم 
نرجو ممن يتشجع لتكرار التجربة ان يهتم بالموضوع الأمني تفاديا من خطر الانفجار بسبب السرعة العالية لانتشار الهيدروجين .
ما لحظناه من التجربة اثناء اشعال الشعلة ان الغاز تم اطلاقه من خلال ابرة رفيعة وطويلة وهذا منع ارتداد اللهب الى الخلف لأن الغاز يسير بسرعة خطية في الابرة ((نوزل )) بسرعة اعلى من سرعة اللهب الراجع وهذا جيد ..
الموضوع الثاني : لاحظنا لون اللهب اصفر مائل للحمرة اي برتقالي ونحن نعرف ان لهب الهيدروجين لا لون له فما السبب ((( هذا سسؤال للكيميائيين الأذكياء وسأجيب عليه لاحقا اذا أردتم))) .
الموضوع الثالث : اثناء تشغيل المولدة لايجوز فتح الغاز قبل تدوير المحرك منعا لتسربه لذا يجب ان يتساعد شخصان الأول يدير المحرك والثاني يتحكم في صمام الغاز مع ملاحظة عدم فتح كميات كبيرة منه تفاديا لزيادة غير مرغوبة في سرعة المحرك ( وهنا يفضل وجود صمام كهربائي جيد للتحكم اضافة لليدوي ) يحيث يربط آاليا منعا لتسسرب الغاز حال وقوف المحرك .مع اضافة وسيلة مناسبة لتنظيم السرعة ..
وأخيرا وهو الأهم عدم اجراء أية تجارب على غاز الهيدروجين في غرفة مغلقة اوكراج ويفضل اجراؤها في الهواء الطلق .تفاديا لتجمع مزيج قابل للانفجار ..
هذه مجموعة نصائح حرصا على سلامتكم ... أرجو من الله التوفيق للجميع​


----------



## m_nagy2 (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا د حسين على الاهتمام والنصائح 

الفيديو تجربة شخصية لى 

اما بخصوص الالمونيوم والكميات تجدها فى فيديو اخر لى على قناتى على يوتيوب

بالنسبة للامان تم وضع فلاش باك من صنعى وهو عبارة عن ماسورة نصف بوصه
بطول 10 سم محشوه من الداخل بسلك غسيل المواعين من النوعية الجيدة التى لا تصدأ

اما بالنسبة لباقى احتياطات الامان التى ذكرتها فهى مهمه جدا نرجو من الجميع اخذ الحيطه والحذر


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (14 أبريل 2012)

ما شاء الله عليك ياناجى تجربه جميله
انتظر منى ما يسرك ويسر الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## King Amun (15 أبريل 2012)

د حسين قال:


> الموضوع الثاني : لاحظنا لون اللهب اصفر مائل للحمرة اي برتقالي ونحن نعرف ان لهب الهيدروجين لا لون له فما السبب ((( هذا سسؤال للكيميائيين الأذكياء وسأجيب عليه لاحقا اذا \​



*اللهب ليس لهب هيدروجين صافي .. تصاعد الغازات الاخرى الناتجة من التفاعل اشتعلت مع لهب الهيدروجين*
*واللون البرتقالي ف اللهب هو نتيجة احتراق الصوديوم مع الهيدروجين


----------



## د حسين (15 أبريل 2012)

King Amun قال:


> *اللهب ليس لهب هيدروجين صافي .. تصاعد الغازات الاخرى الناتجة من التفاعل اشتعلت مع لهب الهيدروجين*
> *واللون البرتقالي ف اللهب هو نتيجة احتراق الصوديوم مع الهيدروجين



الجواب صحيح الى حد ما فلون احتراق الصوديوم هو اصفر اما البرتقالي نتيجة مزج الأصفر مع الأحمر الناتج عن تسخين الحديد ومعظم المعادن المشابهة وبالتالي هذا يثبت ان الهيدروجين المستعمل في التجربة كان نتيجة تفاعل الالمنيوم ماءات الصوديوم وتبخر جزء منها مع الهيدروجين .... وشكرا


----------



## ناصر999 (16 أبريل 2012)

*غاز الهيدروجين*

السلام عليكم
في الحقيقة انا قد اجريت هذه التجربة ولكن مع حامض الهيدروكلوريك
اريد ان اسالك عن الفلاش باك الذي ذكرته ما هو اي ما عمله وما هو عمل سلك الغسيل داخله وهل سلك الغسيل هو الخارصين
ما هو مانع ارتداد اللهب وهل اللهب يرتد للخلف 
لو احضرنا قارورة غاز وعملنا لها فتحة بحيث يمكن لنا ان نضع فيها مادة الالمنيوم والصودا الكاوية فهل ينتج عندنا غاز مضغوط والى اي حد يمكن للقلرورة ان تتحمل الضغط الناتج عن التفاعل اي هل هناك ساعة ضغط معينة لقلرورات الغاز المعروفة وكيف يمكن لنا ان نحسب الكمية المناسبة من المادتين حتى لا تنفجر القارورة
لاحظت في التجارب المتعلقة بانتاج غاز الهيدروكسي وجود بلف او رداد في الانبوب الخارج من جهاز تحليل الماء اين نجد هذا البلف بالضبط 
وشكرا


----------

